# GolfSupport Equipment superstore in mansfield



## Midnight (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyone used ? Good or bad exp please.


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2012)

Not used the shop but have used their internet site several times, service has been great and they are pretty much as cheap as is out there currently (and usually will price match if not), would definitely recommend (i had to return a pair of faulty adidas tour 360 shoes and they handled it really well)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 1, 2012)

Used the internet store. Rubbish. Only had half the order in stock and took 6 weeks and lots of hassle to get the complete order. Shame as they were really competitive price wise but not going through the grief again and would rather pay a few quid more and use a company I can rely on


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2012)

I ordered a golf bag on a Monday  evening and it was here before dinner time Wednesday. I would defo recommend them.


----------

